# MBGFC "Breathe Reel Deep"



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We had a good tournament this past weekend. Saturday was a little slow. We managed to come across a pallet and catch a couple of wahoo and dolphin. Later that day we raised a pair of whites that manged to make us look silly. By the end of the day on Sat we had fished from the Ram to the Steps, Elbow, dumping grounds and the Spur. Fishing to the west and south sounded slow over the VHF so the decision was made to work our way to a small break south of the squiggles. 

After paddling most of the night we were set up to work our way back west the next day. We put baits back in the water at zero dark thirty and started working the slitely cooler piece water. Around 8am we started raising fish. In total we raised seven fish on Sunday and caught two. 

We released a white on Big Lena and a big blue 500 plus on a pitch. 
The blue came completely across the spread and demolished Big 19 behind a squid chain. Taking my chain and 19 with him. He swung back around and we switched him over on meat 15ft off the transom. It was an awesome bite. 
We had plans on taking the fish, but broke him off on the leader instead. That turned out to be a blessing in disguise. Because that fish tied for first place Tag and Release. 
Sorry we did not take any pics.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

So you broke the leader after you tagged the fish?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

You don't have to tag the fish. But we did break the leader.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't remember ever NOT raising fish at the Squiggles. I love fishing that area. Congrats!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Makes for better stories without pictures. But raising 7 billfish is pretty damn good. Well done.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll try to pull some stills off the go-pro. I've been pretty busy henis the late report on my lunch break.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats sounds like a blast !!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Way to go! Sounds like a pretty good trip to me. Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report dude. Justin Roper makes some badass lures!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job guys! You def. made the right call by going east! I agree with Chris V on Justin's lures!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks guys, it was a total team effort. There is no way we catch those fish with out couple of salty souls driving the boat almost none stop. Justin makes great baits and I make sure we are pulling at least one at all times.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the win. Looks like you guys had a good game plan and were able to improvise when things didn't work out. Just curious as to what leader you were using?


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

300lb I'm not exactly sure what happened. I didn't even take a rap on the leader. Best guess is the leader some how got nicked during the fight.


----------

